# Hello, and help me please!



## insanitarium (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello all, I am a new fish enthusiast, and have an important question.

Right now I have a few fish but no idea how best to arrange them. Though pond caught, I have had them long enough to determine they are parasite free. I have 3 orange goldfish about 4 inches long each, and a speckled one about 3 inches long, a small sunfish (bream I think) about 1.5 inches long, and an adult painted turtle. These reside in a 30 gallon tank in which about 1/4 of the tank is full of marble slabs. It's for the turtle to sit on and the fish to hide in. I also have a 20 gallon tank with a small catfish, about 3 inches long. He has one leech but he's fine. What I am asking is, what would be the best way to arrange these fish in these tanks for their health? I know its a strange mix of fish but I'm not putting them back so what should I do with them besides that?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*The goldfish as he says, are already pushing, on that 30 as goldfish are pretty good producers of waste, and will require a lot of water changes, The sunfish is up in the air at this point without really knowing the species, some of those can get pretty large for a 20 and the catfish, depending on its species, can easily out grow both tanks.*


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Turtles are large waste producers as well. The Turtle should have its own tank. By the way, turtles can and will eat goldfish. I love turtles, they are great characters. Let him have his own space. And then you can give him feeder goldfish on occasion.


----------

